# Ingrown hair from saddle any cure??



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

When I ride over 2 or3 hours I get ingrown hairs where my rear hits the saddle. Anyone know of a cure for this. It can be uncomfortable when riding the next day.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

I get them every now and then and there are a couple of things you can try...however the best solution is finding a saddle or shorts that solve the problem...if possible.

-You can use acne creme which seems to help a lot, since that's basically the issue at hand.
-You can try Tenactin jock itch cream, it's an anti-fungal medication and seems to help.
-You can try Neosporin since it's an anti-bacterial creme.

One or all may help for you, they don't solve the ingrown hair, but do solve the bacterial infection that takes place from it...I'm sure others will have some possible solutions as well.


----------



## tfinator (Nov 4, 2009)

Exfoliate (and dont be gentle) in the shower post-ride. it will allow hairs to grow in normally and will also make your skin a little more resistant to irritation. 
That being said, your saddle/chamois/both are probably not fitting you correctly if you have this problem after only 2 hours.


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

You may have hit it. New saddle and cycling club just changed shorts so they are new also. It Seems to happen in the hours after ride. Is this caused by infection from sweat. Maybe that's why some chamois creams are medicated. I'll try medicated cream, exfoliating and neosporin. All seems easy enough.


----------



## spots77 (Mar 14, 2004)

Let's see a photo first so we know what we're dealing with.


----------



## leadout_kv (Feb 7, 2011)

spots77 said:


> Let's see a photo first so we know what we're dealing with.


Oh no. That's not necessary. The explanation given is probably sufficient.


----------



## psychorider (Nov 12, 2009)

Yes, definitely exfoliate. Also, I suggest Anthony Ingrown Hair Treatment
http://www.amazon.com/Anthony-Logistics-Men-Ingrown-Treatment/dp/B000RG8D6A


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

spots77 said:


> Let's see a photo first so we know what we're dealing with.



I'm frightened


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

I started to get (I'm assuming) the same thing, in conjunction with rawness in that area for the past year. I've tried almost everything other than the exfoliant. I never had this problem for the many years I've been riding

I'm having better success with washing the area before and after the ride. Zit cream and neosporin. I had been using baby powder in my shorts during the day and at night when I didn't have flare ups. I started replacing it this week with something called Monkey Butt, which has baby powder and calamine. Also during the ride I'm using Bag Balm to replace standard Chamois creams.

I'm not cured, but it's improved. I rode 4 hours yesterday, and today I can go out again for a short one. However, I was sore yesterday. 

I will try exfoliating.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

A chamios cream or Vaseline might help, too.


----------



## djg21 (Oct 25, 2003)

*Salicylic Acid*



psychorider said:


> Yes, definitely exfoliate. Also, I suggest Anthony Ingrown Hair Treatment
> http://www.amazon.com/Anthony-Logistics-Men-Ingrown-Treatment/dp/B000RG8D6A


The key ingredient is Salicylic Acid. This also is available in commercially available acne scrubs. For instance, Neutrogena makes a Salicylic Acid Body Scrub (and a skin-clearing facial shave creme) that exfoliates and prevents breakouts, razor bumps and ingrown hairs. After riding, I scrub with a wash cloth and the Body Scrub to prevent saddle sores and ingrown hairs caused by shaving my legs.


----------



## Dan333sp (Aug 17, 2010)

Don't shave your butt. Problem solved.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

You can shave this area if you put a 1/2" guard on an electric shaver, otherwise I'd never shave down to the skin around the crotch or sit bones. 

Try washing with Neutrogena Acne Wash down in that area everyday, it's fairly gentle on the skin and seems to work well. 

Noxema original cream directly applied to your sit area before you put your cycling shorts on also seems to keep this problem at bay. I used to use products with petroleum like Vaseline skin cream 30% white petroleum or Bag Balm, but I find that breaks the padding down in shorts faster and it doesn't come out in the wash and Noxema has something in it that seems to keep this area cleaner than petroleum based products.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

Gold bond medicated powder is my favorite.. doesnt have the soggy diaper feel of cream. I dont think its sufficient for really long rides, but a couple hours should be good.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

spots77 said:


> Let's see a photo first so we know what we're dealing with.



HAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAAH

I am not looking at a bare A$$ :frown2: unless its a sexy female.lol


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

Exfoliating seems to have done the trick. Rode 100 yesterday and no problem yet. By the way, I never said I shaved anything.


----------



## peter584 (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm guessing tramadol might help or just drink chocolate milk after your ride.


----------



## olr1 (Apr 2, 2005)

Are you Brazilian?


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

vontress said:


> Exfoliating seems to have done the trick. Rode 100 yesterday and no problem yet. By the way, I never said I shaved anything.



Vont just a word of advise when shaving everything, make sure use a fresh set of blades, a dull blade will cause you to get ingrown hair.lol


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

This keeps getting onto the shaving side. I don't even shave my legs. Everything is all natural.


----------

